# Wyoga lake



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone ever ice fish here? I'd like to give it a shot, but don't know anything about the lake (depths, points, brush piles). Trying to take out a few first timers and would like to put them on some fish.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea I fished it last year behind wyoga lake towers strait out towards middle marked it on vex at like 10 ft caught a bunch of crappie and bluegills but nothing of any size hope it helps be safe good luck


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks eyetroller. I'll have my vex, so maybe i can find a few nice ones.


----------

